# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  المـــرأة .. وركــــوب المصعـــــد (( احـــذرن أخـــوااااتـــي فـي الله))

## المعدن النفيس

*بسـم الله الـرحمـن الـرحيـم**السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة الله وبـركـاتـه



**انتبهـــن أخــواتـــي فــي الله مــن ركـــوب المصعـــد لــوحــدك مع رجــل غيــر محــرم لك
وأيضا إذا كان عندك بنات سواء كن صغار أو كبار لا تتركيها تذهب بالمصعد لوحدها 
ربما يصعد معها رجل وسواء أخواتي كان عربي أو هندي أو فلبيني ...اسمه رجل أجنبي عنها 
يعني غير محرم لها وطبعا كلنا تعرف ما معنى محرم لها
(* *يعني أبوها , أخوها , ابنها ,زوجها,ابن أخوها ،ابن أختها , عمها , خالها،**...)

وقد ذكر الله تعالى في آية سورة النور :** 
( ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن .. )
**وآباء بعولتهن وأبناء بعولتهن من محارم المرأة بالمصاهرة ،
وقد ذكرهم الله تعالى مع آبائهن وأبنائهن وساواهم جميعاً في حق إبداء الزينة لهم .
**ومحارم المرأة قد يكونون بسبب الرضاع .
***************

**وإليك هذه الفتــوى

**حكـــم ركـــوب المـــرأة المصعـــد مــع رجـــل غيـــر محــرم لهـــا ؟!

*حرم الله تعالى خلوة الرجل بالمرأة الأجنبية عنه ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
(لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا كان ثالثهما الشيطان) رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي .
وروى البخاري ومسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
(لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا ومعها ذو محرم) .
ونقل النووي رحمه الله في شرح مسلم إجماع العلماء على تحريم خلوة الرجل بالمرأة الأجنبية عنه. 
وكذا نقله الحافظ في الفتح.والخلوة هي الانفراد ، فمعنى خلوة الرجل بالمرأة : 
أي : اجتماعهما في مكان منفردين ليس معهما أحد .

وهذا المعنى ينطبق على ركوب المرأة مع رجل أجنبي عنها بالمصعد ، 
وليس معها أحد ، سواء كان مفتوحا أم مغلقا .

وعلى هذا ، فلا يجوز ركوب المرأة وحدها مع رجل أجنبي عنها في المصعد ، 
فإن كان معها امرأة أخرى أو أكثر فلا حرج من الركوب ، لانتفاء الخلوة حينئذ .
فإن كان معها رجال ونساء ، فلا حرج أيضا من الركوب إذا كان المصعد واسعا ،
لا تضطر فيه إلى ملامسة الرجال والاحتكاك بهم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب*************

*من مواضيعي
**كيف تكسبي مليون حسنــة ؟؟**الدعاء الذي لا يكاد يرد*
*لا تدعي الشيطان يـدخـل*
*الفضائل العظيمة لأربع كلمـات*
*سجـود السهـو
**هل تريدي أن يأخذ رسولك بيدك ويدخلك الجنة
أعمــال تعمليهــا يبنـي الله لكِ بيتــا في الجنــة**احذرووا .. السيئات الجـاريـة
صنفــان مـن أهـل النـار
*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## طالبة النجاه

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله حرصا

----------


## مندوبة جدة

جزاكي اللة خير على الموضوع الحلووووو

----------


## Alio0o

جزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> بارك الله فيك وزادك الله حرصا


وفيج بارك الله 
اللهم آمين وياج يارب
شكرا لمرورج العطر

----------


## ام بدر1

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## بقعة ضوء

جزيت خيرا

----------


## tmyz

جزاك الله خيرا اختي ً فعلا كنا بحاجة لمثل هالفتاوى خاصه الي يشتغلون لانه يستخدمون المصعد في دواماتهم

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

مشكوره على النصيحه

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله خيرا اختي ً فعلا كنا بحاجة لمثل هالفتاوى خاصه الي يشتغلون لانه يستخدمون المصعد في دواماتهم


وجزاج خيرا يالغالية
هيه صح واللي ساكنين في عمارات وتستخدم المصعد دائما
ودي أقول لكم نصييييحــه لوجـه الله أخــواتــي 
إذا اضطريت لاستخدام المصعد وكنت بروحج وجاء أحد بيصعد معج قولي له لا ما تدخل
وإذا أصر يدخل أو ما فهم معنى كلامج اطلعي حتى لو إنج جيتي قبله 
أو كنتي في البداية بروحج في المصعد وطلع المصعد وفجأه توقف في طابق من الطوابق لا تسمحي لرجل يطلع معج
ولو أصر اطلعي حتى لو كان مو الطابق اللي تبينه حتى لا تكون الخلوة بينج وبينه 
وتقولي ما عليه باقي طابق وأطلع لازم تكوني حريصة على نفسج ولا تتهاوني في دينج
حتى وإن كان واحد أنتي واثقة منه تماما ، جارج ، قريبج ، ....
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمع القول فيتبع أحسنه

----------


## *مغرومه*

انما الاعمال بالنيات و لكل امرئ ما نوا

----------


## BANA

بارك الله فيج أختي

----------


## مس ستايل123

نقطه وااايد مهمه 

يزاج الله خيير ^^

----------


## am.Boshra

> جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاكي اللة خير على الموضوع الحلووووو


وجزاج خيرا يالغالية
شكرا لمرورج العطر
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## Amina2012

جزاك الله خير الجزاء.

----------


## أم عذور

يزاج الله خير اختي

وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## التورمالين

أنا أخاف من المصاعد ما أحبها  :12 (32):  أفضل أركب الدري  :12 (83):

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


وجزاج خيرا يالغالية
شكرا لمرورج العطر

----------


## نبضة حنونة

اللهم استرنا واعفو عنا 
جزاج الله خير ختية على التذكير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> اللهم استرنا واعفو عنا 
> جزاج الله خير ختية على التذكير


اللهم آمين
وجزاج خيرا يالغالية
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله ألف خير


وجزاج خيرا يالغالية

----------


## المعدن النفيس

أم بدرا 
بقعة ضوء
وجزاكن خيرا
شكرا لمروركن العطر

----------


## الايمــــان

مشكوره اختي بس احيانا الواحد يطر بكون مستعجل ومع بيبي
وان شالله ربنا يحفظ الجميع

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> مشكوره اختي بس احيانا الواحد يطر بكون مستعجل ومع بيبي
> وان شالله ربنا يحفظ الجميع


العفو يالغالية
لازم نحتاط في ذلك وهذا كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
ونقول سمعنا وأطعنا
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> أنا أخاف من المصاعد ما أحبها  أفضل أركب الدري


ههههـه
زين ما تفعلين
لكن لو المكان اللي بتروحيه فالطابق الـ 10 شو تسوين ؟
الله يعينج

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## USA Online

بالتوفيق بارك الله لكي

----------


## m3andah

يعطيج العافية

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> بالتوفيق بارك الله لكي


اللهم آمين وياج يالغالية
شكرا لمرورج العطر

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يعطيج العافية


ويعافيج يآرب
تسلمي يالغالية

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## عيون شامية

جزاك الله خير والله يغفر لنا يارب

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛

جزاكـِ الله خيراً ،،،

سبحان الله ~ الحمدلله ~ لا إله إلا الله ~ الله أكبر ~ لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

----------


## dxb.dxb

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## hamoudmam

يزاج الله خير عالتنبيه المهم, خاصة و مشاكل وااااايد استوت بسبة التساهل في هالنقطة .

----------


## hamoudmam

يزاج الله خير عالتنبيه المهم, خاصة و مشاكل وااااايد استوت بسبة التساهل في هالنقطة .

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله خير والله يغفر لنا يارب


وجزاج خيرا 
اللهم آمين وياج يآرب
شكرا لطيب مرورج

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير عالتنبيه المهم, خاصة و مشاكل وااااايد استوت بسبة التساهل في هالنقطة .


ويزاج خيرا يالغالية
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## لا مثيل لها

يزاج الله خير وفعلا هالشي نحن متغافلين عنه أذكر مرة استوالي هالموقف وحسيت بالخوووف بس كان شايب كبير بالسن وأشكرج على تنبيهج للأخوات

----------


## بنت الملحم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير وفعلا هالشي نحن متغافلين عنه أذكر مرة استوالي هالموقف وحسيت بالخوووف بس كان شايب كبير بالسن وأشكرج على تنبيهج للأخوات


ويزاج خيرا يالغالية
الحمد لله 
لازم ننتبه حتى لو كان شايب فهذه خلوة
شكرا لمرورج الطيب

----------


## ام الريان

موضوع حلو ... جزاكي ربي الجنة

----------


## أم عبــودي

الله يجزيج الجنـة ولا يحرمـج من النظر لوجـه الكريم يـآآآرب ...

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> موضوع حلو ... جزاكي ربي الجنة


عيونج الحلوة 
اللهم آمين وياج يآرب

----------


## عيالي وبس

يزاج الله خير

----------


## reemalqassimi

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> الله يجزيج الجنـة ولا يحرمـج من النظر لوجـه الكريم يـآآآرب ...


اللهم آمين وياج يآرب
شكرا يالغالية لمرورج ودعواتج الطيبة

----------


## عطر 77

عاد شو انسوي اذا هم رزوا ويهم ودشوا المصعد وما حشموا

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

بارك الله فيج ختيه

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> عاد شو انسوي اذا هم رزوا ويهم ودشوا المصعد وما حشموا


اطلعي من المصعد أنا أسوي جيه أو قوليلهم لو سمحتم أنا جيت قبلكم وما أبا حد يطلع وياي 
شكرا لمرورج يالغالية

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> بارك الله فيج ختيه


وفيج بارك الله يالغالية
شكرا لمرورج العطر

----------


## cute uae

> جزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## كراميلا1

انا اخاف اركب روحي مع ريال 

واذا دخلت كان واحد ياي يدخل اوقف عند الباب واعطي ظهري اسوي عمري ماشفته وابند الباب

----------


## hamoudmam

يزاج الله خير

و الأخبار تأكد صحة هالكلام من البلاوي الي تستوي بالمصاعد

أنا أستغرب من الي يطرشون عيالهم يهال لسوبرماركت

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

مشكوره الغاليه ع الموضوع 

انا ما اطلع اللفت اذا فيه ريال..
و اذا كنت فاللفت و يا حد بيركب يستحي و يوخر و اذا ما استحى اطلع انا ما يحتاي ارمسه حتى
يا ما بلاوي تستوي فاللفت

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> انا اخاف اركب روحي مع ريال 
> 
> واذا دخلت كان واحد ياي يدخل اوقف عند الباب واعطي ظهري اسوي عمري ماشفته وابند الباب


وهذا الصح أحيانا ما يستحون يبون يدشون غصب
الواحدة منا لازم تطلع إذا كان مصر يدش الحمد لله أنا أسوي جيه
يزاج الله خيرا عالمرور الطيب

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير
> 
> و الأخبار تأكد صحة هالكلام من البلاوي الي تستوي بالمصاعد
> 
> أنا أستغرب من الي يطرشون عيالهم يهال لسوبرماركت


ويزاج خيرا أختي
هيه بلاوي كثيرة الله يستر علينا وعلى بنات المسلمين اللهم آمين

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

يزاااااااااااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

يزاج الله خير أختي المتميزه المعدن النفيس. .
 :31:

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاااااااااااااااااااج الله خير


ويزاج خيرا 
شكرا لمرورج

- - - Updated - - -




> يزاج الله خير أختي المتميزه المعدن النفيس. .


ويزاج خيرا يالغالية
شكرا لمرورج الطيب

----------


## London eye

يزاج الله خير

----------


## حكاية روووح

جميل باااااااارك الله فييييييييك على التنبيه

----------


## احلى بعفويتي

صح كلامج اميه بالميه انا يوم اركب اللفت خسي حد يدش وياي

----------


## غرووب 22

جزاك الله خير

----------

